

Editr v2 - Host your HTML, CSS, JS  demos on your server - Idered
http://lab.idered.pl/editr/

======
brownBananas
Nice logo animation, the site looks great, but I have trouble figuring out why
I would want to edit just a few files via a web browser.

Read-ony makes sense, and something like Cloud9 makes sense. But just editing
a few files? You might have to help me out here. Genuinely requesting.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
There are tons of different open source and pay javascript/html/css addons
that exist out there that to evaluate you need to download, edit and play
around with.

This is a much easier way to let developers evaluate a project without having
to go through that hassle.

This is an area where right now most projects seem to rely on (the awesome)
jsFiddle - but having things on your own server makes sense in many cases.

------
jasondemeuse
This is great! I usually use jsFiddle or Codepen for front-end demos on my
blog, but it would be so much nicer to host it all myself.

------
paultannenbaum
Very neat. I could definitely use this for some internal documentation. Thanks
for the cool tool.

